

The Science of Success [2009] - kqr2
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/print/2009/12/the-science-of-success/7761/

======
snitko
_Could it be, they wondered, that the children who suffer most from bad
environments also profit the most from good ones?_

While reading this article, I was wondering could it also be a reverse of that
and why researches did not mention or think of that.

